# Weird new theory



## j123

Lately, i've been feeling as if not only stress and what we eat can cause LG but also what we use ON our bodies. Soaps, gels, shampoos, deo sprays, different materials we wear etc. As paranoid as it may seem, I am starting to believe it. It's widely known that many soaps, shampoos etc contain chemicals and other baddies and if our skin/pores are absorbing them then do you think this sounds plausiable to you?


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Anything is possible, but I'd rather not believe something without proof. Even if there is no proof, then I would avoid things which strongly seem to make me uncomfortable. Otherwise not worry too much about these things.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

Are you aware, j123?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/misc

They have no-fap (masturbation), no shampoo, no pillow, etc. theories on how to raise testosterone, get rid of hormonal imbalances, etc. Funny to me, but I did quit fapping and all my worries went away and that may have played a part in curing my social anxiety / Olfactory Reference Syndrome.


----------



## westr

first thing i did was start cleaning in nothing but anti bacterial soap. also recently things have been amazing and I just recently stopped conditioning, my problems started when i started conditioning, although its probably complete coincidence.

as far as fapping goes, i went 2 weeks without fapping and its the best thing ive ever done, i felt so healthy down there after. just wish i could last longer but im a fapping machine, fucking free high speed streaming porn


----------



## j123

I've heard of the no-rule, but I haven't noticed a strong correlation between the difference in odor when I do and when I don't. Tbh, I don't fap as much anymore as LG/my diet has affected my libido. Quite embrassing to admit. But since two of you guys recommend not fapping, I will see how I go for 2 weeks.

The reason I have this theory (it's been brewing for months now), is that when ever I used a new facewash/bodywash I notice the smell creep back and also evertime I wear jocks (underwear that is not boxers/tight) I get the smell without fail.


----------



## westr

also just thought id mention last time i was shagging i got a weird thin erection and couldnt finish the job if you know what i mean. ive also got a shy bladder and cant go when people are around which ive been making an effort to overcome, like always go in the urinal and not leaving until ive gone. ive noticed my dick gets retracted and hard when people are around and i wont start to go until its relaxed. i reckon this is slight anxiety which is adding tension to muscles already tense, maybe its these muscles that cause an always on mode for farting.

anyway, since my fail i went on my 2 week break from wanking. my erections improved massively, and its like a confidence thing, it felt like i overcame the thinness. next time im in belgium ill look up this hoe and smash her pasty.


----------



## j123

Odd that you mention that you got a 'thin' erection, as I sometimes get the same thing. I wouldn't say thin, i'd say sometimes it is just not as impressive as it normally is. Well I fapped yesterday and did notice a bit of odor after but nothing crazy. I will try to go on a 2 wk break like you Westr and see how my member goes


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> You're saying not masturbating reduced your symptoms?


No, not fapping causes you to have less anxiety because you retain your testosterone. More testosterone means you focus on important things (your goals, achievements, etc.) which causes you not to give as much of a ###### about what others think.

Sadly, now that classes have started up again, I *still* notice people holding their noses, shaking heads, etc. around me but *I just don't give a ######*. I walk with my head held high and get girls glancing at me like crazy (they can sense this ######) and more importantly, girls who are WAY OUTSIDE my stratosphere in terms of looks have smiled at me both on campus yesterday and at the gym. I just got back from a gas station where a homosexual (flaming at that) and his female friend walked into gas station while I held the door open and he said "my, your gorgeous" which has NEVER happened before lol. People at the gym come up to me and I see girls eyeballing me like crazy through mirrors. Two or three extremely hot ones have tried to get my attention and I've scooted away from them to give myself a clear view of the mirror when lifting, lol. One got directly in front of me (when she had entire side of gym open) and I literally side-stepped and made it obvious I was agitated. One left the gym and I caught her sneaking a glance back almost disappointed, but* I just don't care*.

My social anxiety is still there, no doubt, but it's improving rapidly. During introductions to one of my classes yesterday, I felt so $$$$$$ing alpha when describing myself and felt like I had the respect and admiration of the entire room. I can't 100% explain it and it may be 100% placebo (it's not...), but there's a whole different beast within you when you get rid of your addictions.

http://yourbrainonporn.com/

If you're fapping constantly and need more and more graphic ###### to get off, seriously consider it. My anger has all but subsided in the past 2.5-3 weeks and I feel like a whole new person.


----------



## nono

so you r saying that ur cured after stopping fapping?



ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> Are you aware, j123?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/misc
> 
> They have no-fap (masturbation), no shampoo, no pillow, etc. theories on how to raise testosterone, get rid of hormonal imbalances, etc. Funny to me, but I did quit fapping and all my worries went away and that may have played a part in curing my social anxiety / Olfactory Reference Syndrome.


----------



## nono

at the moment im on seroxat, a SSRI and it bought my libido to 0%... thats realy a positive sign for me because I used to fap quite often 2 times in a week sometimes... and I also think LG is related to too much fapping...

But again the bad thing is that im unable to get a full erection while on ssri, I just tried to chek my self I didnt have the want to fap, but I just wanted to chek how it goes , and I noticed that I almost cant get a full erection... My orgasm has delayed also which is a good sign for me  



ThreeYearsAndCounting said:


> No, not fapping causes you to have less anxiety because you retain your testosterone. More testosterone means you focus on important things (your goals, achievements, etc.) which causes you not to give as much of a ###### about what others think.
> 
> Sadly, now that classes have started up again, I *still* notice people holding their noses, shaking heads, etc. around me but *I just don't give a ######*. I walk with my head held high and get girls glancing at me like crazy (they can sense this ######) and more importantly, girls who are WAY OUTSIDE my stratosphere in terms of looks have smiled at me both on campus yesterday and at the gym. I just got back from a gas station where a homosexual (flaming at that) and his female friend walked into gas station while I held the door open and he said "my, your gorgeous" which has NEVER happened before lol. People at the gym come up to me and I see girls eyeballing me like crazy through mirrors. Two or three extremely hot ones have tried to get my attention and I've scooted away from them to give myself a clear view of the mirror when lifting, lol. One got directly in front of me (when she had entire side of gym open) and I literally side-stepped and made it obvious I was agitated. One left the gym and I caught her sneaking a glance back almost disappointed, but* I just don't care*.
> 
> My social anxiety is still there, no doubt, but it's improving rapidly. During introductions to one of my classes yesterday, I felt so $$$$$$ing alpha when describing myself and felt like I had the respect and admiration of the entire room. I can't 100% explain it and it may be 100% placebo (it's not...), but there's a whole different beast within you when you get rid of your addictions.
> 
> http://yourbrainonporn.com/
> 
> If you're fapping constantly and need more and more graphic ###### to get off, seriously consider it. My anger has all but subsided in the past 2.5-3 weeks and I feel like a whole new person.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pengu said:


> Too much Bodybuilding.com, man. Seriously.


Too much Miscing lol

SimplyShredded, T-Nation, Scooby, FouseyTube, TwinMuscleWorkout, Greg Plitt, Rob Riches, Lazar Angelov, Eliot Strength, and a host of others. Just LOL, but I'm NEVER angry anymore (probably too exhausted physically AND nofap IMO)


----------



## j123

Pengu, Thanks for sharing your research. It was an interesting read.


----------



## Maria Slan

I always remember the day when I ate a bag of chips potato and get on a bus. In that 1 hour, I feel like something making party in my rectum - a living organisms. From that day, I believe it from vital organisms: virus, bacterial, protozoan or s.t


----------



## ironlionzion

We should be researching more about serotonin and dopamine


----------



## JMH91

New medical area of "perineology" is concept that bladder (urology), bowel (coloproctology) and sexual (gynecology) problems very often happening together. No problem that some here say, I have sexual/bladder problems... it might just mean "pelvic floor dysfunction". Pudendal nerve has supply to pelvic floor (and consequently helps both bladder and bowel continence), sex organ (male or female) and anus. I always thought, that "terminal dribbling" of urine is very close concept to incomplete evacuation of bowel movement. As far as "fapping",some bodybuilding states to avoid in order for high testosterone to help build muscle, but also to save protein. I am not serious bodybuilder, and this source says both these claims are not science based:

http://scoobysworkshop.com/masturbation/

However, for the mind of these problem, the only effect is like a strength workout for muscles of pelvic floor, I think. As long as normal hygiene is performed I do not think any change in smell, especially if the problem is some kind of leaking from anus... but not sure if some metabolic things happen in some people that might change body odors. Animals like dogs after all can tell by sniffing each other what the sexual status (like gender, fertility level) is at that moment.


----------



## JMH91

Maria Slan said:


> I always remember the day when I ate a bag of chips potato and get on a bus. In that 1 hour, I feel like something making party in my rectum - a living organisms. From that day, I believe it from vital organisms: virus, bacterial, protozoan or s.t


It takes longer than 1 h for products to move from stomach to rectum... what does happen is that when you eat, the "rest and digest" (parasympathetic nervous system) is stimulated, so bowels become relatively more active, and you may have bowel movement soon after eating, but it is not the same matter that you put in the mouth... this takes a few days to move through I think. Also, I do not understand that any virus, bacteria or protozoa can make something that moves inside body and is felt. Some parasite (helminth) can be big, but these you mention are needing microscope to be seen by human eye... when they move there is no feeling, our nerves are not that descriminative and accurate, otherwise imagine how this skin of human would be felt as crawling from the billions and billions of bacteria living there.


----------



## JMH91

pengu said:


> I get this too. My dick used to be big and hard and now it's this small, thin embarrassment. Even if I do manage a full erection it starts faltering after about 1 minute. Also, I will get this strong dull pain in my ass/ball are after I masturbate. It's hard to describe but it feels like one of my muscles is very tense and aching. I think It's coming from my levitor ani. I have a theory as to why this is happening and how it is all connected. I believe it is most likely caused by *serotonin. *My research is below.
> 
> This study basically says that serotonin is responsible for killing erections.
> 
> - I have a couple of theories on the matter. One is that we have Carcinoids, small asymptomatic tumors that occur mainly in the gut and are found in approximately 10% of the population.
> 
> Another theory is that serotonin causes leaky gas by actually attacking and destroying the muscles responsible for continence. There is proof that high acute levels of setoronin causes myopathy.
> 
> Or it could be that serotonin causes fecal incontinence the same way it causes urinary incontinence; by interfering with sphincter function.
> 
> Interestingly enough if you look at all the symptoms, it seems like we suffer from both high and low serotonin. Serotonin cannot cross the blood brain barrier so it is possible we could have high levels of gut serotonin with correspondingly low levels of brain serotonin.
> 
> This would also explain why benzos and antidepressants have been shown to consistently cure all leaky gas symptoms, albeit temporarily.
> 
> There is also a huge connection between SIBO, IBS, and serotonin. Also candida, which attacks the mucosal layer in the gut responsible for serotonin production.


Hi P, I would not want to criticize over much such an interesting post. I do not believe neurotransmitter imbalance effect only sexual/defecation problems. THey would cause problems all over body, because nervous system controls everything. If only problems with sexual function and bowel function, more likely to be local problem of peripheral nerves (in this case, pudendal nerve probably) than a central nervous system problem.

Many of the listed symptoms could be depression and anxiety... including changes to libido. I believe if someone has a bad life, they are not enjoying their life, then the neurotransmitter "imbalance" in their brain is the mechanism that makes them feel bad about their life and experience symptoms of depression, and this process is **normal, not a disease**. Is it normal to enjoy bad things that happen in life? Is that a disease? Mood changes from such problem of odor and suffering over many years is symptom not cause.

This is another of problem I have with psychiatry, that they think they can cure something that is not really a disease with placebo pills that cause many side effects, without looking at base problems of why the person is not enjoying their life.


----------



## JMH91

j123 said:


> Lately, i've been feeling as if not only stress and what we eat can cause LG but also what we use ON our bodies. Soaps, gels, shampoos, deo sprays, different materials we wear etc. As paranoid as it may seem, I am starting to believe it. It's widely known that many soaps, shampoos etc contain chemicals and other baddies and if our skin/pores are absorbing them then do you think this sounds plausiable to you?


Maybe... but i think these chemical reactions are rare cause of long term fecal odor. No evidence to support this opinion, I just do not see it being a common cause.


----------



## isen9977

pengu said:


> *4. What does this have to do with Leaky Gas?*
> 
> - I have a couple of theories on the matter. One is that we have Carcinoids, small asymptomatic tumors that occur mainly in the gut and are found in approximately 10% of the population.
> 
> Carcinoids most commonly affect the small bowel, particularly the ileum.
> 
> This constellation of symptoms is called _carcinoid syndrome_ or (if acute) _carcinoid crisis_. Occasionally, haemorrhage or the effects of tumor bulk are the presenting symptoms. The most common originating sites of carcinoid is the small bowel, particularly the ileum; carcinoid tumors are the most common malignancy of the appendix. Carcinoid tumors may rarely arise from the ovary or thymus.


I think we migth be on something important here. Look, when I had hope of getting cured I went for a colonoscopy, the doctor as always said that I was fine except for some irregularity in my ileum. I took note of that and keep moving on. The thing is that this theory of yours makes sense. And it doesn´t end there, one of the most popular "cure cases" on the forum mention multiple times as part of his symptoms the same ileum irregularities on previous exams of the same type. Here is the link if someone want to read the entire thread:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161506-i-found-a-cure-not-a-diet-medication/

My point is that we all have to research more on this topic.


----------



## JMH91

This theory seems to be very elaborate reasoning for psychiatric medications can cure "leaky gas" because of neurotransmitter imbalance caused by candida attacking mucosa of gut. Candida attacking gut is nonsense, how many times do people have to say that these candida syndromes are made up by complimentary and alternative medicine industry to make money. They love to do this, and give such make believe syndromes very vague symptoms which most people will identify with and then trigger the customer to purchase their "treatments". If treatments need to be taken indefinitely, this is better for them because it might take weeks or months for customer to realize the treatment is doing nothing and give up on it. Some symptoms they say, are simply depression symptoms not some strange illness, and other symptoms they say, like musty body odours, musty bad breath are COMPLETELY MADE UP with no scientific basis.

A more direct reasoning for why psychiatric medications have "cured" smell problem is that smell problem was mostly psychiatric (i.e. olfactory reference syndrome).


----------



## isen9977

JMH91 said:


> This theory seems to be very elaborate reasoning for psychiatric medications can cure "leaky gas" because of neurotransmitter imbalance caused by candida attacking mucosa of gut. Candida attacking gut is nonsense, how many times do people have to say that these candida syndromes are made up by complimentary and alternative medicine industry to make money. They love to do this, and give such make believe syndromes very vague symptoms which most people will identify with and then trigger the customer to purchase their "treatments". If treatments need to be taken indefinitely, this is better for them because it might take weeks or months for customer to realize the treatment is doing nothing and give up on it. Some symptoms they say, are simply depression symptoms not some strange illness, and other symptoms they say, like musty body odours, musty bad breath are COMPLETELY MADE UP with no scientific basis.
> 
> A more direct reasoning for why psychiatric medications have "cured" smell problem is that smell problem was mostly psychiatric (i.e. olfactory reference syndrome).


Do you have LG? Your theory is as valid as any other until you prove it wrong. We are taking a deep look to the investigation of our other users. What you are doing is just dismissing the theory for another theory you believe in. we are not going to get anywhere if we go with this mindset.


----------



## isen9977

Post edited. Double comment.


----------



## JMH91

isen9977 said:


> Your theory is as valid as any other until you prove it wrong.


OK, my theory is "psychiatric medication maybe does treat psychiatric problem", or at least, maybe makes someone feel less sensitive about a genuine problem that was causing much more concern inside the person's head.

On the other side, such psychiatric medication like SSRI have known side effects on bowels is diarrhea and reduced resting tone of anal canal. Would this still make anal incontinence worse? Other possibility is that, odor goes away by itself and person incorrectly attributes this to medication being taken at the time. Also on the other side, there is zero scientific evidence that candida cause body odor or odors from anus.


----------



## Maria Slan

please be more specific in the topic!

I didnot see anyone mention candida in the thread so why did you give evidence about candida?

isen9977 did not even ask for your theory, he/she just stated that your manner of discussion was not appropriate.

All of us have known you have a problem with your mind, did you go to treatment? Your problems are becoming serious, you started to discuss in the wrong sections, contracting ideas (sometimes dismiss and sometimes support the psychological theory) .. Should come to treatment!


----------



## JMH91

Candida was mention as attacking gut and causing reduced serotonin production?

Is better to say, everyone here has problem with their mind. Such odor problem gives concern and distress to everyone, whether it is imaginary or real, or somewhere in between these. For those people who can see that odor problem is easily created or made worse in person's mind, this is better understanding of truth and reality.


----------



## Maria Slan

I think we discuss about the present thread, not dig up the grave from last year. He/she just quoted the "abnormal ileum" part not pengu's small sentences 1 year ago mentioned Candida. (and I do believe that he added that as addition, not main point). If you want to talk about Candida then you can dig up my old thread. It is full of Candida but I do not assure I would answer. lol.

You could say that you have problem with your mind, not we also have that problem. You are not psychological doctors or anyone who have the certification to assure we have problems. Maybe you are the only one who could not stand the stress, who developed a period of delusion? Saying ppls are crazy is offending in my country especially when you are not psychological doctors. My country is not the same as yours, be careful with your word, you could be sued.

And because you said you are having problems with your mind now I was really worried... You've known .. your posts, they seemed was written for you. You are talking to yourself, trying to comfort yourself that the sickness is not real and explain there was no real reaction from ppls!









If you are having problems with your mind then why dont you go to the hospital? Go treat it and back to normal, then we can discuss more sir.







(Because I am normal here and I dont want to discuss with ppls who are in danger, they could not stand the stress .. they may suicide if I did something wrong .. )

If you do not have problem with your mind then continue to post the theory, your welcome


----------



## Kathleen M.

Putting on my community manager hat.

Do not diagnose each other with mental illnesses on this board. Even if you HAVE the degrees and needed training to do so. It violates the terms of service.

We do not expect everyone to agree all the time, but we do expect for you to put that aside to help other posters.

If you don't want to read their words put them on ignore, do not fight with them. Fighting with each other does not in anyway get us back to discussing the topic at hand and threads will be closed if you continue to do this.

It is OK to in general say there can be mental issues. Pretnding there are no mental illnesses in any people doesn't serve anyone, IMO. It is NOT OK to say any given individual must have an illness and needs to go to the hospital for treatment immediately.

Do not make demands of other people in order for you to talk with them. PUT THEM ON IGNORE. That way you won't see their posts.

It is OK to post your thoughts here, just don't tell other people they can't post theirs.

I do not want to lock this thread, but it is very close. Either return to talking about theories rather than each other, or it will be locked.

Thanks.


----------



## JMH91

Everyone here has "problem with mind"... why is so much concern about these problems? If these issue are not concerning, why is there internet forums (not only here) where people talk over and over again, many people keep coming, and say same thing, "odor has ruined my life" etc etc. They are cause people to be social anxiety, depression, and ultimately, olfactory reference syndrome.

Because I have made realization and acceptance, that my odor symptom is greater in my mind, that I have allowed odor symptom to become my whole life, that means I have become closer to reality of other people. Compare to, person who overhears some mumbled comment at school/work/public and their mind tells them it is because of an odor, and many such incidents over several years, then this person believes there is odor with no self questioning.


----------



## Kathleen M.

How to put another poster on ignore.

Click on your own name at the top of the page on the right.

When the drop box opens click My Profile

Click the black Edit My Profile Button near the top of the profile on the right.

Look to the left, in the menu bar click 'Ignore' Preferences

Go to the bottom of the list to the box labeled Add a new user to my list.

Start typing their name and a few letters in you will start to see the members with those letters names. Once you have the person you want to ignore in the box

Click which things you want to ignore (posts, signature, messages, chats)

Then click the Save Changes Button.

Once they are in the list you can change what you want to block or remove them from the list.


----------



## Maria Slan

JMH91 said:


> Everyone here has "problem with mind"... why is so much concern about these problems? If these issue are not concerning, why is there internet forums (not only here) where people talk over and over again, many people keep coming, and say same thing, "odor has ruined my life" etc etc. They are cause people to be social anxiety, depression, and ultimately, olfactory reference syndrome.
> 
> Because I have made realization and acceptance, that my odor symptom is greater in my mind, that I have allowed odor symptom to become my whole life, that means I have become closer to reality of other people. Compare to, person who overhears some mumbled comment at school/work/public and their mind tells them it is because of an odor, and many such incidents over several years, then this person believes there is odor with no self questioning.


Your post actually are not clearly at all. Not logical thinking either.

*Everyone here has "problem with mind"... why is so much concern about these problems? If these issue are not concerning, why is there internet forums (not only here) where people talk over and over again, many people keep coming, and say same thing, "odor has ruined my life" etc etc. They are cause people to be social anxiety, depression, and ultimately, olfactory reference syndrome.*

I am sorry but I dont get it. The 1st sentences were saying that should not concern about the point: Everyone here has "problem with mind" (which is obviously wrong and really offend, is he including the mods here?). And the second sentence were support the idea this problem is serious and have been mentioned on the other forum. What is the connection between them? I am confusing. Well, did not make any debate here but I could not understand the post.

*Because I have made realization and acceptance, that my odor symptom is greater in my mind, that I have allowed odor symptom to become my whole life, that means I have become closer to reality of other people. Compare to, person who overhears some mumbled comment at school/work/public and their mind tells them it is because of an odor, and many such incidents over several years, then this person believes there is odor with no self questioning.*

You must know that not everyone are the same as the one that you are mentioning. (Maybe it is your memory not anyone but just my suspect not offend.) If you already have a solution then why are you here at the forum and asking for anus plug? Did you mention the odor in the thread? So now I am confusing again. Do you actually accept you have the odor or not sir?

And the 3rd confusing is why I was worried about his mental illness and suggest he should come to treatment is wrong? He admited that he has it so of course he has the sickness unless he deny. It s normal to suggest them to go to hospital and doctors dear. Ok, I will ignore him soon and take the lesson for my life, never tell anyone who is sick should come to treatment, it s better let them sick to death. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Your concern comes off to native English speakers as a personal attack. I'm worried about you and hope you get appropriate treatment is the way to show concern in English. Not a demand someone check themselves into the hospital because they have obviously had a major break with reality. (maybe people go to the hospital there for mild illnesses like being anxious that people are talking about them behind their back, but that is not what hospitalization is for here).

Personal attacks are one of the things that violate the terms of service you agreed to when you signed up for this site. If you want a place where you can say anything you want about a specific person (rather than people in general) then this is not the site for you. Discussing people in general is not a personal attack on any one poster. Even if you feel like it is an attack on you, personally.

Now either get back on topic and stop posting about each other, or that the rules shouldn't apply to you or the thread will be closed. Please put people you can't stand to read on ignore. The stress from reading their words isn't good for you, and the community moderators would rather spend time getting rid of the spammers than trying to make people agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## JMH91

There is no need for such anger at suggestion that part of problem is in person's mind. As both have made reference to, great stigma for mental illness in parts of Asia. However, this does not make it not real. Japan, for example has great problems of mental illness compared to many other countries.

To explain better because of you say no understanding, my realization is that=

1. Real odor problem is made much, much worse in person's head. This is human nature, to attach great concern and worry to a problem that threatens their place in society and life (see my earlier posts about human as social animal). Similarity with, deformity of face like burning, scarring. Such injury heal and are not life-threatening, yet person then is stared at, has less chance of marriage, job, etc. It is mainly a psychological problem then.

2. Possibility exists, that odor problem is completely made up inside person's head. This is real conditions, I have not made it up. Actually, there is more published about such condition than such genuine odor problem. See "olfactory reference syndrome" (USA and many other countries) and "Taijin kyofusho" (Japan and nearby)



> and I dont want to discuss with ppls who are in danger, they could not stand the stress .. they may suicide if I did something wrong ..


Also, I would like to make reassure that nothing you have said will lead me to suicide, if that was concern of yours =) Is just conversation for me that I cannot make with people in my life, because would make them feel unease, and also because they have not had some life experience as people here.


----------



## BQ

I'm sorry but if we can't keep a civil and on topic discussion here this thread will be closed.


----------



## JMH91

You do whatever makes you feel important


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well maybe you think it is just a power trip for the community mangers to close a thread but personal attacks are always in every case against the spirit of a support board That is why it violates the terms of service to engage in personal attacks.

We have also gotten lots of feedback over they years that allowing endless arguments between people who will never agree and derail threads because they just can't help arguing/debating with each other causes people who need support to leave the board.

If your ego prevents you from agreeing to disagree and just put the people you cannot ever have a supportive conversation with, and must always disagree with every time they post on ignore, then this message board may not be the best online home for you.

Seems there is no hope of ever getting this thread back on topic, so closing. Please do not pick up these same arguments on other threads. Just put each other on ignore and move on to support other users or ask for the support you need.


----------

